# MN Crows



## Pfeiferada (Feb 12, 2007)

Had a very fun morning. Shot 9, but had some VERY close in action, and got my first double. Found a field holding several hundred crows and got permission for a future date.

Was out on the opener and it was kind of disappointing. Only saw 8 crows in a couple hours of hunting and did harvest 1 of the 8.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Pfeiferada,What set up and calls are you using this soon in the season?

While woodchuck hunting today,As Our Crow season isn't opened yet, I Walked up on a group of 5 crows feeding in a chopped hay field..And they sure got all worked up and a pair stayed in the trees in the area calling out for the better part of a hour as I circled the field to a better spot In Shade to glass for woodchucks.. shot 3 chucks and had a really mangey red fox enter the field that also had to horses in it, he or she wasn't spooked by the horses,But I couldn't get a clean shot to put him or her out of the suffering, As it was grayish raw from it's rib cage back, and have of the face was puffy and raw looking...

Anyhow, I didn't happen to make it to the three locations I normally crow hunt from to check them out and snip a few branches and make up a few more brush covered hedge row blinds...

Best wishes getting out tomorrow evening after some crows.


----------



## Pfeiferada (Feb 12, 2007)

Scottie

I have a home made e-caller that we usually use. It's a 1000 watt car stereo amp with 2 60 watt loud speakers. It runs off of a 12 volt battery, so it's kind of heavy to carry around, but it really works well. We play downloaded sounds off of a mp3 player. We actually wear ear plugs when it's on because it'll make your ears bleed!!

On the opener I just used a hand call, and had 8 come in together within 60 seconds, but I think I'm going to order a better call from crow busters and an instructional tape, as the e-caller works way better than me hand calling.

With all the leaves on the trees in July and August, I like to sometimes find a clearing in the middle of the woods, and get the call going. This forces any crow that comes by to fly right over the top of us in order to see what's going on.

The last time out, we ended up setting up about 3/4 miles away from the couple hundred crows feeding in a cut hay field. We sat on a fence line between 2 soy bean fields that a few crows were feeding in. We really didn't know how well this would work, as I didn't bring any decoys with (I find them hard to use during the summer unless you are hunting a cut field). But the crows responded great and came right in close to no decoys! and once we had a few on the ground at the edge of the field, the others were actually landing on top of the dead ones!

Good luck to you!


----------

